# Plants with piranhas



## Nova_C (Nov 8, 2004)

I've been browsing the different threads and haven't really found an answer that satisfies. I should be getting a 55 gal this weekend and want to start growing plants while I cycle the tank. Piranhas should be kept in low light tanks, but does that hamper plant growth? My friend has an aquarium and his plants kept dying. Whenever he'd leave the light on for long periods, algae would cover the tank in only a few days. I need low maintainence plants that can live in a low light environ, but is it worth it? Is it easy to balance low light to keep the piranha comfortable, but enough light to keep plants alive? What's the best lighting setup for a 55 gal tank, anyway?

If I sound kind of nervous, this is my first aquarium and am loathe to spend a lot of money ordering a piranha that dies because I screw up. I want him to be comfortable in my tank, but I would love to have live plants in there. I'm also the kind of person that needs a low maintainence tank or I may not keep it up as well as I should. A good tutorial would be helpful, but any advice would be appreciated.

Edit - I don't plan on getting any flourite for my tank as it seems to add a lot of work for cleaning. Again, your opinions and advice are greatly appreciated.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, I'm still researching the lighting aspect, there are some plants that don't require a lot of light BUT in case you didn't already know, Ps are VERY destructive fish and their skittishness doesn't help either, I've tried keeping several kinds of plants and they all have been torn to pieces, some lasted days, some lasted months, but eventually they were all destroyed.


----------



## Nova_C (Nov 8, 2004)

Hmm....that sounds like a good enough reason not to get any. I've been thinking about artificial plants, but they don't look that great anyway, so I may just go without any at all. Anyway, maybe I'll just wait until I'm comfortable with my new p anyway.


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

SOME artificial ones can look ok, but definately not all...i want real plants in my tank too, but i have the same dilemma is you, will they get torn up, will they have enough light to grow, will that much light affect the piranha, etc... you're not alone...lol


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Bog wood plants are the best,they need low light.and have big leaves also they are hard to damage,they are also expensive.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

As far as lighting goes, try to steer clear of lights with an emphasis in the blue region of the light spectrum as algae love it, try to get lights with an emphasis in the pink/red region as green plants photosynthesis best in this region of the light spectrum.
generally speeking, the darker the plants leaves, the less light it requires. Anubias are a good plant to try imo


----------



## Nova_C (Nov 8, 2004)

I think I'll give live plants a try, see how it goes. Since I'm not going to invest in much flourite (If any at all), what would you guys recommend to give my plants the best chance at survival?

I may try the bog wood plants. Probably the Anubias and a couple others I've read about here. Incidentally, as far as the light spectrum goes, do I just look for a reddish light or is the dominant spectrum labelled?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I think that you should give them a try, planted tanks look awesome and who knows, maybe your Ps are more civilized than mine







.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Easiest plant I have ketp in my standard light P tank is called Anarcharist (sp?), but piranhas will uproot them quickly.

I recommend Java Moss. I haven't had much luck with it, but alot of others have.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Nova_C said:


> Incidentally, as far as the light spectrum goes, do I just look for a reddish light or is the dominant spectrum labelled?


 When looking at light bulbs for plants, color spectrum is rated by 5500 to 6500 Kelvin.


----------



## PYROPYGO1 (Nov 23, 2004)

JAC said:


> Well, I'm still researching the lighting aspect, there are some plants that don't require a lot of light BUT in case you didn't already know, Ps are VERY destructive fish and their skittishness doesn't help either, I've tried keeping several kinds of plants and they all have been torn to pieces, some lasted days, some lasted months, but eventually they were all destroyed.


 I HAVE FOUND THAT THE AMAZON SWORD PLANT IS PRETTY RUGGED AND THEY GROW PRETTY QUICK WITHOUT ANY ADDITIVES. BUT THAT IS ALL I HAVE IN MY 55. I AM LOOKING FOR A 130 OR BIGGER PRETTY SOON. I HAVE 5 PYGO NATS THAT ARE MEASURING 3-4'' NOW. I HAVE BEEN USING FOIL WRAP TO COVER MOST OF THE LIGHT BUT IT SEEMS LIKE THE PLANTS ARE GETTING ENOUGH AND THEY ARE STILL SHOWING SIGNS OF GROWTH. I WOULD LIKE TO GET MORE INFO ON SOME OTHER TYPES OF PLANTS AS WELL THAT STRIVES IN A LOW LIGHT ENVIRONMENT SO MY PYGOS CAN HIDE. BELIEVE IT OR NOT I'M NEW TO THE HOBBY AND I JUMPED INTO IT WITH BOTH FEET AND I LOVE IT. IF ANY BODY HAS INFO ON SOME LARGE TANKS AND EQUIPMENT FOR SALE, SEND ME A LINE AT: [email protected]


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

We have Rangeri Sword Plants in our P tank. They need moderate to strong light. We have moderate lighting in our tank and it all seems well. Besides that fact that the P's are chewing them up. Try these plants in your tank, they are a very hardy plant. If you are going to use real plants in your tank make sure you add iron to the water if the iron level is to low for the plants or they will die.

but i think live plants suck with piranhas anyways ,damn fu*kers


----------



## gmcmillan (Nov 6, 2004)

I aswell have a 55gal tank. i have live plants too. the lighting i'm using is this.

i have a glo-mat ballast (HIGH RECOMMENDED!!!)

(the glow-mat doesn't have a big bulky ballast it is just a powersource for outside of the tank and 2 connections for 2 lights. only end caps with wires!! they mount to the top of your tank with clips.

1 - powerglo 40watt bulb
1 - aquaglo 40watt bulb

tiny and medium gravel for substrate

experiment and see what works best for you


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

I've got a too many plants in my P tank to list.

As far as lighting is concerned, I kinda said screw the low light thing, and went for power compacts. I have 2 fixtures with 2x55w 10,000k Daylight Power Compact bulbs. And one 1x55w with same bulbs.

Try browsing some of the older posts I've made or responded to in this forum, I know I've answered the low light/easy to care for plant questions before.


----------

